

Amazing example of customer service (read the email thread) (Dec '10) - mmelin
http://blogs.balsamiq.com/team/2010/12/13/louanne/

======
mmelin
Don't miss the first email under the heading "The full story" here. I am in
awe of Peldi's reply and handling of such an email.

